# Lupine News 2017/2018



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

Lupine News 2017/2018

Well, as usual, in the Lupine forum, the Lupine CEO spreads some bits about upcoming stuff. Usually their new lights are officially presented at two bike fairs in Germany in late summer and autumn (Eurobike and Outdoor fair).

Announced:
Lupine Blika (formerly announced as "Peak"): 2100 lumen, including red- and greenlight, (built in?) diffusor, high beam, a so called "2-step" bluetooth button (=remote) with a new app obviously enabling all settings via bluetooth. Profiles that can be saved are mentioned.
EDIT: The lighthead itself (beside the BT remote) will have 2 buttons, one as formerly known on top, and an additional one on the bottom for the switch between red-/green-/and diffused light.

Lupine Alpha: most powerful light so far, 6500-7000 lumen, said to be for "race-use" only, double the far reach of a Betty, around 60-65 watt coming with a 13.2 Ah battery, only for fixed use on the bar as far as I've understood.

https://forum.lupine.de/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=4837#p33667

Slight update for the already existing Neo and the Piko, coming now with 900 lumen/10W (700 lumen so far) and 1800/20W (1500 lumen so far).

https://www.lupine.de/news/highlights

Regards


----------



## 4004 (Mar 26, 2017)

sometimes I wish Lupine did self-contained units. Still consider BT functionality more of a novelty.
Also, obviously nothing StVZO compliant?


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

I suggest a deeper insight on their homepage to find that they offer all of it.


----------



## 4004 (Mar 26, 2017)

bad wording on my part: nothing new that's StVZO. SL A isn't quite new


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

The new Lupine light announced with the name "Peak" has been renamed due to some copyright issues to "Blika".
According to the Lupine CEO it will be available "in 2 or 3 weeks".
https://forum.lupine.de/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=4875

Also the light beamshot session has been done, including the new lights SL, Alpha and Blika. Said to be online in few days.
Forum thread: https://forum.lupine.de/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=4877
Link Lupine beamshots comparison: https://www.lupine.de/lighttest

regards


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

Pictures and specs of the Lupine Blika RX available (only german). Exclusive for MTBR!  Seems to be an error on the homepage, as it is found only with google and marked as "restricted".
https://www.lupine.de/produkte/stirnlampen/blika-rx

Looks like a pimped Piko. The central LED ist for the high beam. The price was announced in the forum as "approx. 45 Euro more expensive than the Piko (in the basic version)".

EDIT: In this (maximize it) pic you can recognize the details of the lens system.
https://www.lupine.de/img/gallery/peak_1-1.jpg
Main 2 Lenses with 22°, smaller central Lens with 12° for the high beam. 2 small lenses "180°"on bottom for the red- and greenlight. And on top the small lens for the diffused light for indoor/camping use or as reading lamp. The latter 3 small leds are said to be freely dimmable up to 50 lumen.

regards


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

First pics of the Lupine Alpha: https://forum.lupine.de/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=4884
max. 65W, max. 6500 lumen, 8 leds, 3 different types of lenses.
Will be available only outside of Germany, I guess due to legal issues. With the same 2-button bluetooth remote as the Blika. Available from November.

Some pics from the Eurobike fair with Lupine gear: 
https://forum.lupine.de/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=4883
Highlights von der EUROBIKE 2017 - Tag 1 | Seite 4 von 10 | ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

A video (german) of the current Eurobike fair with the Lupine gear (up from 5:00). Some demonstrations of the Blika as well as of the bluetooth app used as remote, also of the 2-button-bluetooth remote. The noticeable, better far reach of the Blika compared to the Piko is pointed out.





Price of the Lupine Alpha was announced as "a bit pricier than a Betty R".
https://forum.lupine.de/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=4884#p33944


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

Any ideas about Betty? Expecting around 5700 lumens.
XHP leds would be nice...


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

First beamshot of the Lupine Alpha with 6500 lumen available (comparison works with drag&drop):
https://www.lupine.de/lighttest
I would say the better far reach of the Alpha and of the output anyway compared to the Betty is noticeable.


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd say wider pattern yes, farther throw...mmm not so sure.


----------

